# Oldest chipmunk in the world? Think I have it



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I must have the oldest chipmunk in the world. These days he's very much the old man, he's more or less blind, and slowed down LOTS compared to how he used to be, but he's still got a fair bit of life in him, even though he has to be kept strictly indoors these days.

Anyway, to my knowledge, chipmunks live for 5 years and we bought this fella as a youngster just over 12years ago. This means he's atleast 12years old, possibly 13. I'd say that makes him a contender for the oldest chipmunk ever. Do you know if theres a record for this? I'd like to see something like that because it'd be a fitting as he's been with me so long (I'm only 21 myself).


----------



## lunarlikes (Mar 6, 2009)

awww bless him. do you have any pics? is he going grey???


----------

